# Wahoooooo my first imperial century



## Part time cyclist (28 Mar 2012)

Managed to break the duck of my imperial century today, 103 miles in 6hr 34 mins actual riding time..... Had a lovely little ride through the Kentish and east sussex country side. God I didn't realise there were so many hills (it felt like uphill all the way there and uphill all the way back  ). Large latte and a lemon and poppy seed muffin at costa Hastings on the beach then head back to sunny dartford. It was excellent.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2012)

AHA. I did ask in the other thread.
Well done. It is a hilly route you took.
So Chapeau to you sir


----------



## jud (28 Mar 2012)

I assume that the snacks, sunbathing and generally enjoying the views were included in the 6hours 34 minutes.
if so extremely well done sir.
If not still extremely well done - just think what you could do if you were full time.
Sir Chris watch out.


----------



## Fubar (29 Mar 2012)

Well Done! 100 miles still seems a long way off for me yet, though not quite a daunting as it used to be - gone from _*impossible*_  to *acheivable  *


----------



## martint235 (29 Mar 2012)

Well done Sir! I've done Hastings and back before and it's a toughie. Your time is impressive too!


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Many thanks it was a toughie, I think I underestimated the ride initially plus I was on my own so could travel at my own pace, I am also hard on myself when it comes to achieving


----------



## IanT (31 Mar 2012)

Respect to you for the Century ride, sir - and especially given the route. 

Kent is properly hilly (something I discovered in this years Kentish Killer!!!)


----------

